# homemade french toast sticks?



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

My kids love these for breakfast (and I do too as they are easy) but I'd like to make a healthier/cheaper version. Can anyone tell me how to make (breaded?) french toast sticks or have a good recipe? It would be ideal if I could make them in big batches once a month and freeze them.

TIA!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Get yourself a good sturdy bread (not the super-soft stuff), cut the slices into sticks about the width of 2 fingers. Dip in egg beaten with a little milk and some cinnamon. Pan fry just until the egg sets (but not browning). Cool and freeze in a single layer on a cookie sheet, bag when solid. Toss them into the toaster or back into the pan to warm up and finish cooking.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Mmmmm. I never thought of freezing them! Good idea.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Get yourself a good sturdy bread (not the super-soft stuff), cut the slices into sticks about the width of 2 fingers. Dip in egg beaten with a little milk and some cinnamon. Pan fry just until the egg sets (but not browning). Cool and freeze in a single layer on a cookie sheet, bag when solid. Toss them into the toaster or back into the pan to warm up and finish cooking.

Thanks so much!


----------



## star792 (May 31, 2004)

I am going to make these, my kids would love it-sounds easy.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

That's exactly how I make them. I use multigrain bread. They come out much better, the heartier bread you use. If you use a really soft bread it will soak up all the egg/milk and get soggy.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Anyone think this would work with Ezekiel bread? Its kind of hard but maybe it would work?


----------



## rachellanigh (Aug 26, 2006)

I've read that more stale or hard bread works better for french toast, so I think Ezekial would be great. Yum!


----------



## einalems2 (Jun 8, 2006)

I've tried it with Ezekiel and none of us cared for it. Maybe I messed it up somehow or maybe we were just used to Grama's garbagey French toast. Let me know what you all think!


----------



## MadWorldSonnet (Jun 15, 2007)

I just wanted to add that challah bread is great for french toast. I slice it, then leave it on the window sill in the sun for an afternoon--gets nice and stale that way (I actaully usually buy it slightly stale from the local bakery--cheaper that way and makes better french toast!)

Also, when cutting them into "fingers", a pizza cutter works better for me than a knife. There's less pulling of the bread-one or two rolls and you have a crisp, even cut.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

I want to make a whole bunch of these tomorrow, how long do you think they'd freeze for?


----------



## MadWorldSonnet (Jun 15, 2007)

They can freeze probably indefinitely, but with them in a real good airtight container (I like to lay them flat in ziplock bags and manually suck the air out before I zip it) they stay real fresh for 6weeks. My son's eaten 3month old frozen pancakes that had a slight "freezer" taste, but he was fine with it.

Lately, though, they don't last more than a week or two. They'd go even faster if I let them!


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadWorldSonnet* 
They can freeze probably indefinitely, but with them in a real good airtight container (I like to lay them flat in ziplock bags and manually suck the air out before I zip it) they stay real fresh for 6weeks. My son's eaten 3month old frozen pancakes that had a slight "freezer" taste, but he was fine with it.

Lately, though, they don't last more than a week or two. They'd go even faster if I let them!

Thank you!


----------

